# First time smoking fish, need advice. (Tuna & Kingfish )



## j-cob (Jul 7, 2017)

I have tuna steaks and kingfish steaks from a recent fishing trip.


I would like to know peoples experience with brining times and how to go about the pellicle/drying part before putting straight into a preheated charcoal smoker.


Any advice on this would be great, the pieces are all roughly 2 inch thick


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 8, 2017)

Most of the Tuna would be consumed raw as Sushi in my house the rest a light sear on the grill. So while l can't help, the links below may...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+tuna+steak

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=brining+fish


----------



## nate07 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have never done tuna or kingfish.. But I do salmon all the time!! I leave the skin on and put it in a salt and water brine for about 30 minutes to 1 hour.. Then I remove from the brine, and let it air dry for a few hours.. Set the smoker at 200-225.. Cook until 140 IT


----------



## j-cob (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback,   I went with an overnight dry brine 4-1 brown sugar to salt, I am not one for real seafood salty tastes so this worked well.


Cooked between 200 & 225.


Was suprised how quick they came to temp of 140.


The tuna was 1hr 40 and the thin kingfish pieces only took a little over 40minutes.


The tuna was the more controlled cook more towards the 200 mark the whole time.


Biggest thing I learnt was, a little smoke goes a long way with flavour on fish, i will go a little lighter next time but overall still went down pretty nice and the leftovers will be sweet in salads for work.


Woods used were a mix of mesquite & alder.


Also note that what we call kingfish in aus is different to king mackeral.


Finished products.












IMAG0462_1.jpg



__ j-cob
__ Jul 9, 2017






















IMAG0464_1.jpg



__ j-cob
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## rdel90 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mesquite can be a little overpowering for fish from what I have read. I haven't tried Alder yet. I went with mostly Apple with little of Hickory mixed in when I smoked my King Mackerel and it was awesome.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 29, 2017)

You can substitute birch for Alder(same genus) as long as you remove paper bark. I've used birch on striper and fluke and it leaves a lite smoke, just enough. For an oily fish (blues, mackerel etc.) Pecan or hickory is a nice match.


----------



## j-cob (Jul 29, 2017)

Its not that easy to get hickory or alder were I live.  Mainly only comes in chips which is not to bad with cooking fish.   I try to stay away from chips  for longer cooks now though.  I scored a heap of olive wood that will be seasoned by the end of the next tuna season so I will try that seems to be fairly easy to get a hold of here and I have read and been told plenty of good things about it.













IMG_20170729_142144_594.jpg



__ j-cob
__ Jul 29, 2017


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fruitwood available?


----------



## j-cob (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah most suppliers stock apple and cherry.   Trying to either source my own or buy in bulk to keep costs down,  I got the olive wood for free so its something to play with.


----------

